# Chris Lukhaup in Chile (photo heavy)



## LondonDragon

This are not in the same level as the Brazil photos in terms of the planted hobby, these are more for the fish and crays, thought was still worth sharing them 

Under Water:





























































Landscape:
























































































Snails:


































Fish:























































Crayfish:



























































































Hope you enjoyed these too


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Great pictures with amazing composition... im guessing from the quality and quantity that you do this for a living and with a high spec DSLR?
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Smells Fishy

Well this was an education in Crayfish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LondonDragon

Smells Fishy said:


> Well this was an education in Crayfish! Thanks for sharing.


Shame its illegal to keep crayfish in the UK! only one you can keep is the Cherax Quadricarinatus


----------



## Smells Fishy

Yep just like Apple Snails. Shame I want one


----------



## LondonDragon

Also check the Brazil photos: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/chris-lukhaup-in-brazil-photo-heavy.17012/


----------

